# Two Birds.... One Stone



## Clay3063 (Jan 13, 2017)

I've always liked being able to kill two birds with one stone. This morning as we were unloading the logs from yesterday's foray to the river, the wife hollered at me to "come look at this!" Went over there and lo and behold the second bird that was hidden in the bush; Texas sized Chicken Feed. 

I don't know what this grub is called. I do know two things, maybe three about it however. It is big. It is ugly. And the chickens thought it was tasty. And I am thinking it would have made pretty good catfish bait too had I been back at the river.



 

 

 

 

 

 It came out of the giant Ash log. Anyone have any idea what kind of grub it is?

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DKMD (Jan 13, 2017)

Any chance it's the larvae of the Hercules beetle/rhinoceros beetle?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 13, 2017)

Wicked! Chickens had a feast with it! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Jan 13, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Any chance it's the larvae of the Hercules beetle/rhinoceros beetle?


I really don't know Doc. But I wouldn't rule it out as it is... wait... was very large. I've been looking on google to see if I can find it. No luck yet.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 13, 2017)

Clay3063 said:


> I really don't know Doc. But I wouldn't rule it out as it is... wait... was very large. I've been looking on google to see if I can find it. No luck yet.



Try 'Texas rhinoceros beetle larvae' on google images


----------



## Clay3063 (Jan 13, 2017)

Clay3063 said:


> I really don't know Doc. But I wouldn't rule it out as it is... wait... was very large. I've been looking on google to see if I can find it. No luck yet.





DKMD said:


> Any chance it's the larvae of the Hercules beetle/rhinoceros beetle?


And there it is. You were right Doc, Hercules beetle grub. Went to google with that name and there it was. Thanks. Now I know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 14, 2017)

Isn't that the larva for a June bug? Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 14, 2017)

We find grubs like that in rotten logs around here too. And yup, my friends chickens loved em!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 14, 2017)

When I was a kid we had chickens in a coop. Before we would go fishing, we would dig in the coop for these and use them as bait, fish loved them. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 14, 2017)

Great catfish bait on the creeks and rivers! Could be 4 birds with one stone used correctly. Log gathering, grub finding, river fishing and catfish eating


Rodney

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Jan 14, 2017)

When I was younger we used a similar beetle larva for fish bait a lot, they work great, we use to find them in old rotting pine logs. Also, if you are hungry they don't taste all that bad, I always pulled the heads off though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 14, 2017)

Don't believe I ever been quite that hungry!!!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Jan 14, 2017)

Well Rocky1 I have lol. went to a little school while in the Army in the North Georgia Mountains and swamps of North Florida and I think I would have ate just about anything. lol I went from 185 lbs at 8% body fat to somewhere around 95 lbs and no body fat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Jan 14, 2017)

I've studied and continue to study all of the edible things around us here in our neck of the woods. It's good info to have for a myriad of reasons. And there aren't many things I haven't tried at least once.


----------



## Spinartist (Jan 14, 2017)

Tony said:


> Isn't that the larva for a June bug? Tony




A Texas sized June bug maybe!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 14, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> A Texas sized June bug maybe!!



It looks like the Jun bug one, but after the size comparison I realized that! Tony


----------



## Clay3063 (Jan 14, 2017)

Tony said:


> Isn't that the larva for a June bug? Tony


A June bug on steroids. Texas Rhinoceros beetle.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 14, 2017)

They feed you much better in the Air Force!!! Bugs, grubs, worms, tree bark, and assorted other typically inedible things were not on our menu. Worst thing they fed us was Korean war era C-Rations in 1978.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 15, 2017)

@rocky1 when I was stationed in Turkey they used to serve us Cornish hen...as you were eating you would look around the roofs and see hundreds of pigeons and wonder if the Turk cooks did a bait and switch...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Jan 15, 2017)

That's funny Lou, cause when I was young my dad had a lot of pigeons and we ate a lot of """Cornish hens" lol I actually though Cornish hen was a code word for pigeon, But when I was in Kosovo in 99 all we had was MRe's so we use to eat on the economy when we could, there is no telling what we had they had hamburgers but come to think of it I really never seen a lot of cattle. Nevertheless, in Iraq and Afgan, its amazing how big and long the leg bones of cattle are in steak "Camel"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm not opposed to eating a lot of different things, pretty open to trying most anything, pigeons and camel might not be bad with a little gravy. But, I do kind of draw the line at bugs and big fuzzy worms and such. And, possums! And, I've heard skunk ain't real tasty either!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

